

Responsive Design Is Imperative For Any Businesses – Offline And Online - mva
http://blog.usabilla.com/responsive-design-is-imperative-for-any-businesses-offline-and-online/

======
fatefree
I'm not sure I agree with the concept of responsive design in general. It sure
sounds convenient from a maintenance perspective, but pretty terrible for a
usability perspective.

A phone and a desktop are two completely separate user experiences. Cramming
them both into one site either reduces the utility in either one in particular
or complicates code with confusing branching conditions depending on what kind
of device is being used.

It always felt to me the lazy way out.. I'm sure it applies to certain sites
well, maybe simple content sites. But anything more robust and I think it
breaks down.

------
residualmind
* resizes window of post

